

Design Rules - timchilcottjr
https://medium.com/p/b7b5e75b17c1

======
hhsnopek
I'm seeing this in the programming world, with multiple threads and repos just
based on Styling. When or where do we draw the line? I'm fine with amending
the guides to fit the new styles, but come on... We have so many!

